# Los Angeles Tech



## Ngregory (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey guys, New to CB but not to Theater, I've been doing tech work for... oh 4-5 years about. Worked a professional gig or two, and am currently a senior in N.E. Los Angeles. Been doing TD work for my school for 3 years. Our theater program was actualy shut down for a year so during that time i ran the entire theater single handedly. My major focus is on sound re-inforcement, but i also do light design, run the light board, run followspots, Carpentry, electrical work, Pretty much, everything behind the scenes except for Costume and make-up. I've browsed through some of your threads already and think this is a pretty great site. So i hope to learn some more from you guys. Anyway, HI!


----------



## What Rigger? (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome sir! Have at it, we love to discuss all kinds of stuff around here. And what a great post from a new member...think I might have to copy/paste this to the 12 Princesses.

Maybe!


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 16, 2011)

Since WR? is being kindler and gentler, it allows me to be devil's advocate. 

Ngregory said:


> ...Pretty much, everything behind the scenes except for Costume and make-up. ...


Something WRONG with Costumes and make-up??? Seriously, work those departments for at least one show. A well-rounded technician is experienced in ALL technical areas. You don't have to like it, just do it. You'll be better a better technician for it. And you might find you DO have a proclivity for it.


----------



## What Rigger? (Feb 16, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Since WR? is being kindler and gentler, it allows me to be devil's advocate.
> 
> Something WRONG with Costumes and make-up??? Seriously, work those departments for at least one show. A well-rounded technician is experienced in ALL technical areas. You don't have to like it, just do it. You'll be better a better technician for it. And you might find you DO have a proclivity for it.


 
Aw c'mon Derek...cut the dude a little slack. Once you see Little Richard in nothing but a towel in his dressing room (at Sam's Town no less), it's enough to make you say "no thanks" to further costume duties. It worked on me! :-O


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 16, 2011)

Fair enough. But on the other hand... for some, working wardrobe for Jubilee! can have its "perks" too.


----------



## What Rigger? (Feb 17, 2011)

La Femme, too?
But see, here's how my luck works: We did the FIRST "Thunder from Down Under" gig at ST when they came to town. Yeah, that's what I got. At least the hotty working at the pool (strangely next to the loading dock at ST's venue) thought it was cool. As was I for that weekend. ha!


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 17, 2011)

:shock: Little Richard in only a towel at a classy place like Sam's Town :shock: 

I'm so sorry WhatRigger. There are somethings even heavy alcohol abuse can never purge from your mind!!!!!!


----------



## What Rigger? (Feb 17, 2011)

That which is seen, cannot be unseen.

I feel a new thread coming on....


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 17, 2011)

Ah, yes, Tony Randall in the revival of "The Odd Couple", ewwww.


----------



## Ngregory (May 4, 2011)

N-N-Necropost!

I had forgot i made this and didn't realize what this dissolved into. And i'm currently doing a little bit of costume work, not lots, but i'm getting a feel for it. Make-up will be another time.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 11, 2011)

Congrats on taking on wardrobe. Now back to the digressions.


----------

